# Honest Kitchen?



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

The search for a food that Kai won't refuse to eat. Does anyone fed honest kitchen? How does your pup like? Also I went to a friends home and she feeds earthbound lamb. Kai eat the whole plate which I was surprised to see. I never heard of earthbound. Is that a high quality Food? 
(Her dog is also the equivalent of Megan Fox in the Shih Tzu world, the cutest thing! )


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Never heard of Earthbound, but did feed THK. My chi loved it! Very good food. I feed Ziwipeak now & raw.


----------



## Kirby's mom (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 3 chis and I am feeding them THK Embark and Zeal. They lick the bowls clean and always begging for more. One of my chis, Cookie, has sensitive tummy and gets bloody diarrhea whenever she eats raw or ziwipeak. Her diarrhea episodes stopped as soon as I switched her to THK Zeal. Good food! My only complaint is the gargantuan poops! Never heard of Earthbound.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Never heard of Earthbound, but did feed THK. My chi loved it! Very good food. I feed Ziwipeak now & raw.


Why did you switch over to Ziwipeak? My two don't like Ziwipeak, I wish they did.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She loved THK & I hated taking her off it. She has severe allergies & there were several ingrediants in THK she couldn't have. She loves ZP too. She's not picky because she doesn't really get treats. Occasionally a carrot, sweet tator, etc..


----------

